# ruby green is holding



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

I tried to get a pic but she is shy and it is hard to get one that is not blury. But i did a 40% water change about 3 days ago and i check in the tank the next day and she is hold. I bought these six one inch rubys at about 1 inch each and they are all about 2 inches now. What should i do next? i do want to keep the fry. It is her firs time holding though.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

First time might fail. Otherwise I find the females to be very good mothers. What tank mates does she have? You might be able to just keep her where she is and remove her after 2 weeks to a seperate tank. Once she has released the fry, let her stay in the fry tank for a few days to eat and rest and then move her back to the main tank.


----------

